# My Lonely Set Up!



## DomesticEspresso (Nov 7, 2010)

Here is my lovely 1996 Gold Gaggia Classic. It is a fantastic machine that makes fantastic coffee. I had a Spong No.1 grinder until recently when it fell apart so currently without grinder and using pre-ground Lucaffe Classic which goes beatifully with the central Scottish water. Also in the pic, 2 x Gaggia espresso cups, 2 x Dualit double walled stainless espresso cups, my whittards macchiato cup and Nuovo Ricambi 57.5mm tamper. Dave.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Pics not working for me, it looks like you have linked them from your pc. You need to host them somewhere like photobucket or similar before linking.

Looking forwards to seeing it!


----------



## DomesticEspresso (Nov 7, 2010)

Aw man that sucks! Will sort asap!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Pics not working for me either!


----------

